# TiVo Spring Update Begins Rolling Out Today



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Engadget's coverage:
http://www.engadget.com/2012/05/10/tivo-spring-update-brings-new-netflix-and-youtube-experience/

The embargo is noon EST, so they must have hit the publish button a bit early since this showed up in a news alert over night.

I've had the update a few days. Once you're in Netflix it's sharp and usable, but waiting for it to load is painful. I can flip TV inputs and get my Roku onto the Netflix channel in 1/3rd the time. But, of course, the point is maybe you don't need a Roku box given this update. At the moment, I'd be most interested in an Amazon Instant app - but it sounds like it's on Amazon to produce it. We shall see?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

davezatz said:


> Engadget's coverage:
> http://www.engadget.com/2012/05/10/tivo-spring-update-brings-new-netflix-and-youtube-experience/
> 
> The embargo is noon EST, so they must have hit the publish button a bit early since this showed up in a news alert over night.
> ...


BAsed on the Endgadget review it sounds like when it switches between 720P and 1080P it's a pain since the Premiere cannot scale to 1080P. They mentioned having to resync when the resolution changes. This is one issue the Roku doesn't have. How bad is it really when using it?

Hopefully I'll be able to check it out tonight. I have four things I want to watch on Netflix tonight. I had been using my ROku2 the last few nights for about a dozen shows. So it will be nice to finally check it out on the Premiere. At least hopefully.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

http://www.techofthehub.com/2012/05/tivo-netflix-player-hands-on-review.html

To wrap-up, while it does have some quirks, the new TiVo Netflix player is a big improvement and provides a great audio and video experience. Since the TiVo is our primary viewing device and given its integrated search, I will be using Netflix on TiVo much more. Given the wealth of bandwidth I get from FIOS, the video black-out problem should just be a minor annoyance for me. While I wouldnt recommend the TiVo Premiere just for Netflix, the new Netflix app is one of several compelling reasons to make it part of your home theater set up.

http://www.techofthehub.com/2012/05/tivos-youtube-player.html

The spring TiVo update also includes fixes to Amazon Instant Video. Previously, Amazon content downloaded to the TiVo Premiere would sometimes suffer from excessive pixelization. That problem has now been fixed. Remember, the TiVo provides the best video quality of any Amazon Instant Video device: video at 1080P resolution and 24 frames per second.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Dave, Whats your opinion of the Youtube app? Anything change there!


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

So what is the version # of the spring update?
-Shaown


----------



## rhettf (Apr 5, 2012)

Has anyone actually got the update yet?

If so whats the version number?

Did you submit your TSN to the Priority List? http://www.tivo.com/priority

Thanks!


----------



## DinoBambino (Nov 19, 2003)

> http://www.techofthehub.com/2012/05/tivos-youtube-player.html
> 
> The spring TiVo update also includes fixes to Amazon Instant Video. Previously, Amazon content downloaded to the TiVo Premiere would sometimes suffer from excessive pixelization. That problem has now been fixed. Remember, the TiVo provides the best video quality of any Amazon Instant Video device: video at 1080P resolution and 24 frames per second.


When I set up my Elite, the video was defaulted to 1080i. To "enjoy" the new 1080p capabilities of Netflix and Amazon I need to switch the Tivo video output to 1080p. What affect does that have on normal tv viewing? I Imagine the HD channels would be ok - would there be an issue with SD channels? I'd rather not keep flipping the video output.

Thanks.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

zalusky said:


> Dave, Whats your opinion of the Youtube app? Anything change there!


Yeah, much different and more modern. Looks similar to other newer YouTube apps.

I assume the beta testers will start chiming in soon - they've had the new apps longer than I and will be able to provide perhaps more detailed info (without revealing they were beta testers I suppose).

The rollout could take a couple weeks as they stagger it, so folks should get their names on that priority list if they haven't already.


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

I got it just now, and I had signed up for the priority list.

To answer my own question - its version #

20.2.1.1-01-2-748 on my premiere XL

Thanks,
-Shaown


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

And my review so far:
Install went well - got a new message that said I had installed the spring update listing the features.
Of course 
1) the Netflix player doesn't work 
2) I still have the old YouTube player

Guess I will give it a few hours to see if it fixes itself.
-Shaown


----------



## xander777 (Feb 23, 2010)

Does the new YouTube app play HD videos?


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

Ok - tried switching to SD menus. That fixed it all up there. Does not work when I reenable HD Menus though lol.
-Shaown


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

I am little nervous for my my older parents get the update. Sigh - they use Netflix a not - and can't quite diagnose installation issues the way I can.
-Shaown


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

xander777 said:


> Does the new YouTube app play HD videos?


Yes.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

shaown said:


> And my review so far:
> Install went well - got a new message that said I had installed the spring update listing the features.
> Of course
> 1) the Netflix player doesn't work
> ...


Have you tried a reboot?


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

also
http://blog.tivo.com/2012/05/an-update-for-tivo-premiere-2/


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Also http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=487165


----------



## gothaggis (Mar 3, 2010)

i find it 'funny' that they mention 'more hd menu updates coming later in the year'

it is seriously taking them over 2 years to update all the menus to HD. what.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

shaown said:


> And my review so far:
> Install went well - got a new message that said I had installed the spring update listing the features.
> Of course
> 1) the Netflix player doesn't work
> ...


Please email me your TiVo Service number. I understand the Netflix issue (if you visit Settings > Channels > My Video Providers it should resolve immediately). I want to follow up on the YouTube issue.

My email is [email protected].

Thanks!


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

sbiller said:


> Have you tried a reboot?


I did - did not help.
New Youtube and Netflix app work with SD Menus
With HD Menus - Netflix returns an error, Youtube brings up the old app

Thanks,
-Shaown


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

TiVoMargret said:


> Please email me your TiVo Service number. I understand the Netflix issue (if you visit Settings > Channels > My Video Providers it should resolve immediately). I want to follow up on the YouTube issue.
> 
> My email is [email protected].
> 
> Thanks!


Email sent - btw selecting and deselecting it from Video Providers did not fix the Netflix issue.
-Shaown


----------



## xander777 (Feb 23, 2010)

sbiller said:


> Yes.


... and there was much rejoicing...


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

shaown said:


> Email sent - btw selecting and deselecting it from Video Providers did not fix the Netflix issue.
> -Shaown


Ok, please email me your TSN immediately. ([email protected]) Thanks.


----------



## Blacknotice (Mar 29, 2010)

Netflix nor youtube seem to work on the HD Display, but when I change it to SD everything is fine.

Any help please?


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

Blacknotice - interesting - same problem I commented on above
-Shaown


----------



## Blacknotice (Mar 29, 2010)

I sent her an email too. Lets see what happens


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

Ok, it may take up to four hours for all of the authorizations for Netflix to make it to your box after the software is installed. If anyone is still missing Netflix four hours after the update, please let me know.

I am still working on the YouTube issue.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

Fixed (Both of them) Both 4 hours and passed - and I deselected Youtube and Netflix multiple times from Video Providers. It finally just started working


----------



## DonaldBurns65144 (Jan 11, 2011)

You need to deselect and then re-select Netflix in the list of providers and then enter your email and password all over again. This solves the problem and there's no 4 hour wait period.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

Just came home to "Pending Restart" Mt. Laurel, NJ


----------



## beobuff (Feb 7, 2009)

The HDUI main menu and submenus now execute a good deal (roughly 3 times) faster. The iPad app also runs a lot faster and cleaner -- the Browse function in particular is now far less frustrating to use. Tivo hit a home run with this upgrade.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

beobuff said:


> The HDUI main menu and submenus now execute a good deal (roughly 3 times) faster. The iPad app also runs a lot faster and cleaner -- the Browse function in particular is now far less frustrating to use. Tivo hit a home run with this upgrade.


Really? THAT is ALL I wanted. OMG I can't wait to try it. If its true then this can truley be a pleasure to use. What did it used to take to view your recording list? and how long now?


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

Same Netflix and YouTube behavior as reported earlier. Waiting until I get home from work to see if it is cleared up.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

"You Tube" now has the New Interface. Played around with alittle this morning before work. The "Search" letters are Very Small.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

beobuff said:


> The HDUI main menu and submenus now execute a good deal (roughly 3 times) faster.


Sorry, this is just not true. It is exactly the same.


----------



## xander777 (Feb 23, 2010)

crxssi said:


> Sorry, this is just not true. It is exactly the same.


I have also found it to be somewhat quicker.
Couldn't say how much, but it was noticeable.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It seems just as quick to me. It seems the same. At least on this Elite that I'm using right now.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

xander777 said:


> I have also found it to be somewhat quicker.
> Couldn't say how much, but it was noticeable.


Most people notice some type of menu speed change after a reboot, sometimes slower, sometimes faster. But it usually will settle down to something "typical". I saw no change in overall menu speed or behavior.


----------



## xander777 (Feb 23, 2010)

crxssi said:


> Sorry, this is just not true. It is exactly the same.





crxssi said:


> Most people notice some type of menu speed change after a reboot, sometimes slower, sometimes faster. But it usually will settle down to something "typical". I saw no change in overall menu speed or behavior.


I will check when I get home to see if it's still quicker, but typically for me it is slower after a reboot. This time it was quicker on both my Premieres for the several hours I used them after the update.

On another note, I will say that I was expecting more from this update. Other than the 2 new apps, there really isn't much different than before. Sure, parental controls show up on the menu and there are some minor tweaks (clock, FF) but other than that, nothing noticeable has changed. No new HD menus etc... I guess that 's why the version only changed from 20.2.1 to 20.2.2. A very small increment. Hopefully a much larger change is coming soon.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Menu changes were never indicated as items to be included. Not sure why you expected them.


----------



## aaroncgi (Apr 13, 2010)

sbiller said:


> http://www.techofthehub.com/2012/05/tivo-netflix-player-hands-on-review.html
> 
> To wrap-up, while it does have some quirks, the new TiVo Netflix player is a big improvement and provides a great audio and video experience. Since the TiVo is our primary viewing device and given its integrated search, I will be using Netflix on TiVo much more. Given the wealth of bandwidth I get from FIOS, the video black-out problem should just be a minor annoyance for me. While I wouldn't recommend the TiVo Premiere just for Netflix, the new Netflix app is one of several compelling reasons to make it part of your home theater set up.
> ...


I could not disagree more. The new Netflix is far slower than the (already slow) old version. Video quality is no better (actually seems worse), and the interface is maddening - far more difficult to use than the old version. I get better quality from my 15+ year old VCR.

I don't see _any_ improvement in the new Netflix application as a whole. Sure, it's cool to have icons of your shows, but not at the expense of basic functionality.

I also see no change in the speed of the basic Tivo menus with this update. I'm still strongly considering going back to SD menus because the HD still feels way too slow to me, after trying to get used to it for the past few months. It's ridiculous to wait for seconds after each button press in 2012.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

aaroncgi said:


> I could not disagree more. The new Netflix is far slower than the (already slow) old version. Video quality is no better (actually seems worse), and the interface is maddening - far more difficult to use than the old version. I get better quality from my 15+ year old VCR.
> 
> I don't see _any_ improvement in the new Netflix application as a whole. Sure, it's cool to have icons of your shows, but not at the expense of basic functionality.
> 
> I also see no change in the speed of the basic Tivo menus with this update. I'm still strongly considering going back to SD menus because the HD still feels way too slow to me, after trying to get used to it for the past few months. It's ridiculous to wait for seconds after each button press in 2012.


Video quality is most definitely better. Previously we were limited to 720P streams. Now we can view the 1080P24 streams. And the difference between the two is very obvious.

If you think the quality is worse you must not have the HD resolutions checked or something else is going on in your setup. At three different TVs, the 1080P24 streams were easily noticeable as better than the 720P streams.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

crxssi said:


> Sorry, this is just not true. It is exactly the same.


I've noticed absolutely no difference whatsoever. It's slow and sluggish like usual.

(well, it's not horribly slow and sluggish, but damn sure slower and sluggisher than it should be)

They did finally add Clear QAM mapping, Amazon Prime, and iPad Streaming to this update. Too bad I'll never use any of those features.


----------



## adavidw (Feb 23, 2000)

smbaker said:


> They did finally add Clear QAM mapping, Amazon Prime, and iPad Streaming to this update. Too bad I'll never use any of those features.


Wait, what the...? Oh. I see what you did there.

Not funny.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Don't know if this is the correct thread but I've just come back to Netflix Instant Streaming on TiVo since I stopped it when they separated instant from physical disk. I haven't been able to figure out how to get from a movie back to your instant queue? All I could find was by pressing "Clear", it takes you back to TiVo Central then you have to navigate back to Netflix. All I want to do is go from watching a movie back to the Netflix Instant Queue.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

lujan said:


> Don't know if this is the correct thread but I've just come back to Netflix Instant Streaming on TiVo since I stopped it when they separated instant from physical disk. I haven't been able to figure out how to get from a movie back to your instant queue? All I could find was by pressing "Clear", it takes you back to TiVo Central then you have to navigate back to Netflix. All I want to do is go from watching a movie back to the Netflix Instant Queue.


I don't have it, so I can't test it, but try hitting the left button. Typically on the tivo that takes you to the previous menu.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

socrplyr said:


> I don't have it, so I can't test it, but try hitting the left button. Typically on the tivo that takes you to the previous menu.


Yeah, that's the first thing I tried but it doesn't work...


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

lujan said:


> Don't know if this is the correct thread but I've just come back to Netflix Instant Streaming on TiVo since I stopped it when they separated instant from physical disk. I haven't been able to figure out how to get from a movie back to your instant queue? All I could find was by pressing "Clear", it takes you back to TiVo Central then you have to navigate back to Netflix. All I want to do is go from watching a movie back to the Netflix Instant Queue.


I ended up calling Netflix and they weren't able to help and asked me to call TiVo. I called TiVo and he didn't know off the top of his head because it's so new but we finally figured it out. You need to press the "Up" arrow to go from a movie you're watching to the movie information and then the "Left" to get back to the queue.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

lujan said:


> I ended up calling Netflix and they weren't able to help and asked me to call TiVo. I called TiVo and he didn't know off the top of his head because it's so new but we finally figured it out. You need to press the "Up" arrow to go from a movie you're watching to the movie information and then the "Left" to get back to the queue.


A perfect illustration how it is a bad idea to have a totally different UI from the rest of the platform.


----------



## jimboc22 (Apr 21, 2010)

I woke up to the spring update this morning. My excitement quickly turned to 'meh' shortly after playing around with the two new apps. 

First off, someone mentioned that they didn't have access to them after receiving the update. I had that happen with my non-XL premiere and I just forced another connection and it fixed the problem. YMMV. My premiere XL was fine from the start.

On to my issues... Everything is sluggish and the apps take forever to load. The Netflix app just looks more like their website now so it's a little better but nothing to write home about. For whatever reason they didn't think to make the controls similar to the TiVo interface. The YouTube app kinda sucks in general. It's hard to navigate now, maybe I just need to get used to it but overall but I liked the old interface better. The worst problem is that almost everything I try to watch stalls and then the sound is no longer synced when/if it resumes. Seriously, even watching just a 45 second clip stalls four or five times by the time I just give up and cancel out of it. That used to not happen with the old app. One last minor thing, the transfer history in network diagnostics no longer shows any info on YouTube video transfers. The option is there but 'none' is listed for everything.

Oh well, thanks TiVo for at least trying.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

beobuff said:


> The HDUI main menu and submenus now execute a good deal (roughly 3 times) faster. The iPad app also runs a lot faster and cleaner -- the Browse function in particular is now far less frustrating to use. Tivo hit a home run with this upgrade.


I want some of what you're smoking. There's little or no difference. Still very laggy, in fact a touch worse in some cases. I see the blue dashed circle now that I almost never saw before.

Also, the new YouTube app is PAINFULLY SLOW. Terrible. Freezes for SECONDS while inputting into search. Probably back to flash lack of multi-threading, but if the hardware is the problem (I doubt), they need to get some assembly specialists and code closer to the hardware. The high-level C or whatever they're using is clearly not up to the job.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Agreed (with crxssi). In this case, I think it is UP to bring you back up a menu level, but only if you cannot see that level on screen (when playing a show). Left brings you up a level when you are in menus when you can scroll up or down. Maddening!

Oh and clear will exit you from the application. That is a fun one when trying to simply clear the screen of the progress bar...


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

crxssi said:


> A perfect illustration how it is a bad idea to have a totally different UI from the rest of the platform.


Word.

A transparent Tivo experience running Netflix would have been much preferred and more logical.


----------



## xander777 (Feb 23, 2010)

curiousgeorge said:


> I want some of what you're smoking. There's little or no difference. Still very laggy, in fact a touch worse in some cases. I see the blue dashed circle now that I almost never saw before.
> 
> Also, the new YouTube app is PAINFULLY SLOW. Terrible. Freezes for SECONDS while inputting into search. Probably back to flash lack of multi-threading, but if the hardware is the problem (I doubt), they need to get some assembly specialists and code closer to the hardware. The high-level C or whatever they're using is clearly not up to the job.


I must be smoking the same thing because both of my Premieres are noticeably faster.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jimboc22 said:


> I woke up to the spring update this morning. My excitement quickly turned to 'meh' shortly after playing around with the two new apps.
> 
> First off, someone mentioned that they didn't have access to them after receiving the update. I had that happen with my non-XL premiere and I just forced another connection and it fixed the problem. YMMV. My premiere XL was fine from the start.
> 
> ...


The play, pause, FF/REW buttons can still be used with the Netflix app. The only difference I see is you need to use the D-Pad to exit when streaming. Which is pretty consistent with other Netflix apps. And you can also use the D-PAd to play/pause/FF/REW as well if you want. But I still use the actual play, pause,FF, and REW buttons on my TiVo remotes when streaming from Netflix on my TiVos.


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> The play, pause, FF/REW buttons can still be used with the Netflix app. The only difference I see is you need to use the D-Pad to exit when streaming. Which is pretty consistent with other Netflix apps. And you can also use the D-PAd to play/pause/FF/REW as well if you want. But I still use the actual play, pause,FF, and REW buttons on my TiVo remotes when streaming from Netflix on my TiVos.


 dont know if in the right place. But how do i get the clock???.Any one know


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

angel35 said:


> dont know if in the right place. But how do i get the clock???.Any one know


SELECT-PLAY-SELECT-9-SELECT now displays a clock (without seconds) in the upper right corner when using HD Menus. (Make sure you press SELECT once first, to bring up the Mini-Guide, before you enter the code.)

*From message #1 in this thread...*


----------



## Mikef5 (Jun 4, 2007)

A quick question. I have not received the new Spring Update and I was wondering if it is still being rolled out or should I have received it already ?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Mikef5 said:


> A quick question. I have not received the new Spring Update and I was wondering if it is still being rolled out or should I have received it already ?


Sometimes it takes a few weeks before all the boxes get it. Just be patient. If you don't have it this week, I would contact TiVo and tell them something is wrong.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Mikef5 said:


> A quick question. I have not received the new Spring Update and I was wondering if it is still being rolled out or should I have received it already ?


I just purchased a new XL4 last week, came with 14.9. 1st hour forced a connection and a restart - brought me to 20.2. Added my TSN to the priority list on day 1. The following day, forced a connection and restart - upgraded to 20.2.1.1.

The priority list must be very short by now! If you;re on the priority lost, seems like you should be upgraded by now...


----------



## Mikef5 (Jun 4, 2007)

crxssi said:


> Sometimes it takes a few weeks before all the boxes get it. Just be patient. If you don't have it this week, I would contact TiVo and tell them something is wrong.


Thanks for the reply. I'm not in any rush to get the upgrade but just wanted to make sure it was still being pushed out. I didn't put myself on the priority list so I guess I'll just be patient. Thanks again.

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## jonbig (Sep 22, 2003)

Sigh. 9 days and no 20.2 yet.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

jonbig said:


> Sigh. 9 days and no 20.2 yet.


Really? I thought that came out in January?!?


----------



## jmc100 (Sep 8, 2007)

I believe I have the spring update (20.2-01-2-758) and the Amazon macroblock/pixelation issue is still happening. It occurs on most of my Amazon HD downloads

Was this supposed to be fixed?

thanks


----------



## xander777 (Feb 23, 2010)

jmc100 said:


> I believe I have the spring update (20.2-01-2-758) and the Amazon macroblock/pixelation issue is still happening. It occurs on most of my Amazon HD downloads
> 
> Was this supposed to be fixed?
> 
> thanks


The spring update is 20.2.1.1-01....
You still have the old version/


----------



## Nargg (May 25, 2012)

I just installed a Premier XL. Upon setup, it did an update. When I went to the info, it appeared to only update to 20.2.0a. So I did a little reading on TiVo's support pages, and they recommend doing a "manual service connection". It's one of the selections in the maintanence menus. Here's where I got that from: support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/311/kw/software%20update The article said it may take 2 tries, but my Premier picked it up on the first attempt and now I have the 20.2.1 update. Upon reset, the TiVo box even stated "you now have the Spring Update."


----------



## jmc100 (Sep 8, 2007)

Ok, I now have the spring update is 20.2.1.1-01....

and I am still getting serious pixelation (and occasional quick audio hiccups) on Amazon HD videos.

Help?? any ideas?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

jmc100 said:


> Ok, I now have the spring update is 20.2.1.1-01....
> 
> and I am still getting serious pixelation (and occasional quick audio hiccups) on Amazon HD videos.
> 
> Help?? any ideas?


Bandwidth?


----------

